# Why won't the arrow stay on the rest?



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Arrow*

Sounds like your nock is being pinched when drawing. When string gets angled it will pinch the nock. Spread out you D loop, or try a narrower nock and see what happens.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

For sure nock pinch.Make that loop wider and it will stop.


----------



## Big Ben 75 (Apr 14, 2009)

its nock pinch no doudt


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have nocksets tied in on each side of the nock, and then your D Loop tied on the outside of the nocksets? There is a tutorial on this site by Greg/MO on this subject - pretty thorough.


----------



## BT Gaurdian (May 23, 2009)

I did separate the 'D' loop and it worked better. I'm convinced this is at least part of the issue. I'm not yet sure what the other part is. When I pull the 'D' loop with my caliper release, the loop closes back up. The bow tech I've been useing is gone for the holiday weekend. When he gets back I will pay him a visit and get this re-tied. 

I had an idea when I got the bow that I was going to need to replace the rest anyway. He has a drop-away that he says will work fine, for $55. I guess the Guardian is somewhat finicky as to what rest works the best. 

Thanks for your help.
Joe


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Joe,i sent you a private message.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

nock pinch . nock sets are a must for me. first thing i would do is nock an arrow , then bend it up and down , if your nock sets are a bit loose , you may pick up some wiggle room . (but if they are that loose, i would replace them )
if not , just cut it all loose and retye nocksets and loop. a small price to pay, for what is a huge safety issue .


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Here is my recommendation.

http://www.tigermountainarchery.com/TechTips/diesel_nock_and_dloop.htm

You are experiencing nock pinch cause by a D-loop that is too tight.

You need a little down pressure on the arrow causing the tip to stay in contact with rest.

There several other ways to achieve this and here is a great article on the pros and cons of different loops and tied nock sets.

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I 'certainly wouldn't hesitate, in your case, to try running only a bottom tied in nockset - then the D Loop outside of that - to get a little downward pressure on the nock.


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

is your nock set inside of your D-loop? if so i bet it's on top of the arrow nock.
if so take the nock set and put it on the string above to D-loop.
by having the nock set above the arrow nock your release is above the centerline of your arrow this pulls up on the arrow at full draw. and is what causes the arrow to lift off the rest just before full draw.

personaly i just use the D-loop, with no nock set but thats just me.

Hope this helps


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I would have the center serving replaced and have a new D-loop put on. There is a good chance the center serving being loose is letting the loop pull together. If the center serving is tight then it could just be the loop isn't tight enough on the serving so the knots are sliding. It could have just been put on with the knots too close together right from the start.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I appreciate the links Mr. Hoyt Thompson.


----------



## BT Gaurdian (May 23, 2009)

*For me this is fixed*

I went and had a QAD Ultra Rest mounted today. The same guy fixed the 'D' loop and now I'm happy. When I nock an arrow I can focus downrange and know that when I pull the string, the arrow will be where it's supposed to be, ready for me to shoot.

Thank you all for your help and suggestions,
JP


----------

